# 1936 Schwinn Double Bar Roadster



## azbug-i (Aug 23, 2015)

I too picked up a double bar roadster recently  thanks rustyk!

The crank is stamped '36! rad!! It didn't have the correct seat, so I bought this one for it. Ill save the later messinger seat for another bike. I wiped it down and cleaned it up. My favorite things about this bike are the rims and badge. it has the welled drop center wheels the 36 motorbikes had. Its a killer bike. It has a drop stand I just don't have it on right now.


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Aug 23, 2015)

Really nice looking bike. Congrats!


----------



## Dave K (Aug 23, 2015)

Amazing bike!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow!! That is a great color!! Congrats!!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 23, 2015)

Great bike man. Really clean, Congrads.


----------



## catfish (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice ride! Cool Badge !!!


----------



## sleepy (Aug 23, 2015)

Killer bike indeed, congratulations!


----------



## RustyK (Aug 23, 2015)

Sweet, glad to see it in it's new home!


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 23, 2015)

Woooow that's a great looking bicycle I love it!! American Mercantile Cooperative  badge nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence36 (Aug 23, 2015)

So cool congrats !!!  look it's my twin !!! 




Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 23, 2015)

it does look like a twin!!! awesome!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 23, 2015)

Cool bike! A roadster no less!
I have a AMC badge just like yours!
Not too common!


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 23, 2015)

its one of my favorite badges!


----------



## Spence36 (Aug 24, 2015)

The difference I see is mine has Peaked fenders . Same every thing else I think awesome Score !!  


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 24, 2015)

my fenders still look correct and og right?

the peaked ones are rad!


----------



## Spence36 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes those are correct


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 26, 2015)

ok awesome!


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 26, 2015)

AZ yours looks great also seem like its prewar season


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

